# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Как выражать "Sauce for the goose..." по-русски?

## Throbert McGee

In English we have an expression "Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander" -- which is used with the meaning "There should not be double-standards" or simply "Let's be logically consistent."  
Usage example:   

> *Alan:* "Damn, that Pedro is such a lazy m_therf_cker!" *Bill:* "Dude! You shouldn't call Mexicans 'lazy' -- it's a racist stereotype!" *Alan:* "But Bill, we both know that Pedro acts like he's allergic to work! If he were white and from Sweden, would it be okay to call him lazy?" *Bill:* "Yeah, I guess so." *Alan:* "Well, then, sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander!"

 As an "explanatory translation," I would say something like "Насчет жареных гусей, какой-либо соус вкусен с самкой, тоже будет вкусен с самцем." But is there a пословица that expresses the same meaning?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> In English we have an expression "Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander" -- which is used with the meaning *"There should not be double-standards"* or simply *"Let's be logically consistent."*

 I can hardly recall any Russian expression with the similar meaning. The only expression (I can recall now) which can be close to yours has the meaning *"If something has some properties at these conditions it has the same properties everywhere at any conditions"*.
The expression reads:
"_something_ is _the same something_  even in Africa".   

> *Alan:* "Damn, that Pedro is such a lazy m_therf_cker!" *Bill:* "Dude! You shouldn't call Mexicans 'lazy' -- it's a racist stereotype!" *Alan:* "But Bill, we both know that Pedro acts like he's allergic to work! If he were white and from Sweden, would it be okay to call him lazy?" *Bill:* "Yeah, I guess so." *Alan:* "Well, a lazy guy is the lazy guy even in Africa!" (Лентяй, он и в Африке лентяй.)

----------


## Basil77

> In English we have an expression "Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander" -- which is used with the meaning "There should not be double-standards" or simply "Let's be logically consistent."  
> Usage example:      *Alan:* "Damn, that Pedro is such a lazy m_therf_cker!" *Bill:* "Dude! You shouldn't call Mexicans 'lazy' -- it's a racist stereotype!" *Alan:* "But Bill, we both know that Pedro acts like he's allergic to work! If he were white and from Sweden, would it be okay to call him lazy?" *Bill:* "Yeah, I guess so." *Alan:* "Well, then, sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander!"
> 			
> 		  As an "explanatory translation," I would say something like "Насчет жареных гусей, какой-либо соус вкусен с самкой, тоже будет вкусен с самцем." But is there a пословица that expresses the same meaning?

 Перевод: Что соус для гусыни, то соус и для гусака. 
Что хорошо для одного, то хорошо и для других. (Это не пословица, конечно, а просто фраза, которая передаёт смысл английской пословицы).

----------

